# Testors Candy Apple Red



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Where in the world can I find this paint? I need this for my tail lights. Ive looked at Discount Auto parts, pep boys, and the list goes on. Where in South Florida, preferably in the Fort Lauderdale area can I find this? The only thing ive found is Plasti Kone or something like that Candy Apple Red/ Metal Flake. I dont really want metal flakes in my lights.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2002)

go to your local hobby shop, they would more than likly carry testors paint.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

if you can't find it anywhere just order it at www.testors.com


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2002)

*Candy Apple Red Paint*

In north miami off of west dixie highway in between 12th and 14th ave there is a plaza if heading north on left side has a barber shop and few other stores there is a paint dealer there that can get u anything u want, he can even put flakes or anything u want in your paint...he is located in the store in the corner so u have to go in the plaza..


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Is it just "Candy Apple Red" spray paint? It's not a transparent Candy Apple Red spray paint?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

where exactly is the paint at?? im talking about on testors.com I seen turn signal red, wouldnt this work??


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I found "Testors Transparent Candy Apple Red" number 1605 or something like that (if it matters) is this it? Its only like 5 inches high by 2 inches wide, would I need 1 or 2 of these cans to do both of my tail lights?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> *I found "Testors Transparent Candy Apple Red" number 1605 or something like that (if it matters) is this it? Its only like 5 inches high by 2 inches wide, would I need 1 or 2 of these cans to do both of my tail lights? *


yes that's the one it's a 3oz spray you should get a couple to be safe


----------

